# That smells great!



## Amon-Rukh (Oct 25, 2011)

I was roasting some tomatoes with rosemary and thyme the other day and the smell of the herbs brought such a smile to my face that I felt like this guy: 

So it got me wondering what kinds of kitchen smells really get you going? For me, roasting rosemary and thyme are accompanied by the smells of sauteeing onions and garlic, the combination of eggs, brown sugar and warm butter, and the smell of pimentón at the top of the list.


----------



## El Pescador (Oct 25, 2011)

Toasted pound cake.


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 25, 2011)

carmelized onions, roasted garlic, Thai curry, almost anything my Vietnamese mom makes and almost anything my Native dad makes. I especially love anything smokes including pimenton


----------



## cnochef (Oct 25, 2011)

The aroma of bacon or pancetta being rendered is mouthwatering.


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

sachem allison said:


> carmelized onions,


 
+100 on that. When I make onion soup it hard to prevent myself from eating them right out of the pan...and have none left for soup. ;-)


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 25, 2011)

Bacon is huge in my book 

Beer braised shortribs is a close second...


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 25, 2011)

grilled meat

-AJ


----------



## bikehunter (Oct 25, 2011)

DwarvenChef said:


> Bacon is huge in my book


 
Nothing better for most people. My Ex wife, a vegetarian, wouldn't allow me to cook bacon in the house, as the aroma of cooking bacon was the only thing that tempted her cross back to the sane side.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bacon and caramelized onions would be on my list also. But my first thoughts are bread baking in the oven, fresh brewed coffee, truffles, panfried potatoes - with bacon and onions 

Stefan


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 25, 2011)

Fresh baked bread!! With some of that bacon! lolol


----------



## stopbarking (Oct 25, 2011)

Garlic Confit.


----------



## Rottman (Oct 25, 2011)

HHH Knives said:


> Fresh baked bread!! With some of that bacon! lolol


What? No onions?


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 25, 2011)

among many others smells...fresh plucked basil is amazing.

k.


----------



## tgraypots (Oct 25, 2011)

Pizza, especially when fresh basil is rampant in my behind the kiln shed garden. The aroma of fresh basil when it hits a hot pie is dux deluxe.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Oct 25, 2011)

Apple pie is great, but grilling tomatoes about makes me horny.


----------



## shankster (Oct 25, 2011)

Fresh coffee,bacon,sauteed onions with garlic and fresh ginger and a good salsa pomodoro..
Oh and fresh baked bread and donuts and roast chicken ala Mom.


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a pot of chicken stock on the stove right now, and it smells pretty good! There is some ballotine reside and some roast remains in the pot that give off a rather heady aroma!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Oct 26, 2011)

bronze fennel, duck confit, mint, stinky cheeses, olive oil.


----------



## TB_London (Oct 26, 2011)

Meat ragout sauce for pasta


----------



## ecchef (Oct 26, 2011)

Dashi. Pizza too, with a splash of truffle oil.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Oct 26, 2011)

+ 1 big one on the bacon! fresh coffee is good, bread awesome, cookies and such great, but bacon is the King!


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 26, 2011)

Porkchops under the broiler with sage collected behind Santa Barbara foothills  I SOO need a clipping of that veriety


----------

